

Our Game "Charlie's Hard Work Day" needs feedback - THANKS - calufa
http://scramblermedia.com/charliesHardWorkDay

======
calufa
we use node. we sync our servers with dropbox and git. we use hummingbird for
real time analytics and mixpanel. we are 2 guys from Costa Rica
([http://www.costarica-discover-
it.com/images/caribbean2_nov30...](http://www.costarica-discover-
it.com/images/caribbean2_nov30.jpg)). we have been working on this for the
last 2 months... thanks!

